# Reel opinion?



## Skunk (May 28, 2004)

Anyone use a Penn Senator 115L. Got a chance to buy one second hand kinda cheap and was wondering what the crafty vets on this board thought of that thing.

Thanks


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Great reel! Built like a tank! Yak only.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

115L?? is that a left hand model? even if it is, penn senators are great reels.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

115L is the aluminum spool version of the 9/0 Senator. 
Fill it up with 50# mono, add a topshot of 80# mono and you are ready for just about anything.
There are fish you can't catch with a 9/0, but then there are fish you can't catch with a 16/0. The 9/0 will handle 99.9% of what is hooked.
PS: There is a select few that can cast a 9/0. I'm not one of them.


----------



## Skunk (May 28, 2004)

I can just barely cast a Zebco 303 snoopy reel. Anything I fish with would have to be yaked.


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

*What size line for a Penn 3/0 ?* *40lb with about 12ft of 80lb okay?*


----------



## surfcaster111 (May 21, 2004)

3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew said:


> *What size line for a Penn 3/0 ?* *40lb with about 12ft of 80lb okay?*


IMHO,I would use 25 or 30lb line for more capacity with top shot of 50lb or 60lb test also, your top shot should at least twice the length of your rod plus at least 5 wraps around your spool.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

40# is way too much for the 3/0 reel. Stick with lower sizes and get the capacity you will need. Or you can put braid on there and really do some damage. 50# braid should get you along ways. Then Topshot it with 60# mono or something around that plus or minus 15%


----------



## surfcaster111 (May 21, 2004)

surfcaster111 said:


> IMHO,I would use 25 or 30lb line for more capacity with top shot of 50lb or 60lb test also, your top shot should at least twice the length of your rod plus at least 5 wraps around your spool.


Sorry, I meant shock leader not top shot.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew said:


> *What size line for a Penn 3/0 ?* *40lb with about 12ft of 80lb okay?*[/QUOTE
> You can put 40# on it, but the drag in a 3/0 is only good for about 30# class line. I would make the shock leader 80# and twice the rod length + 5 or more wraps on the spool, then add a couple feet for retieing. That way you have a little extra shock leader to tie to next time you change leaders.
> IMHO, braid wold be a waste of money. You can get plenty of 30# mono on a 3/0. The drag won't let you utilize heavier line. Mono is just as, or more abrasion resistant than braid of the same weight class. Braid doesn't cast worth a **** compared to mono.
> The only place braid pays for its self, is for a yaked out line when the weed is bad. Yak the braid about 45 deg up current and the weed will ride up the line and you can keep it out when other lines won't work.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

I will have to disagree about the casting ability of braid. Just my Opinion but, I have casted 50# braid compared to say 30# mono and the braid outperforms the mono. In cases where the diameters are equivalent the mono will outcast the braid. In most cases I have found the braid to be less abrasion resistant than mono. For that reason I solely use mono over the bars.

I would use a shockleader that compares to the size sinker plus bait I am casting. 80# makes a huge knot and doesn't sound pretty as it slides through the guides. I strictly use 50# shockleader but then again I never throw more than 5 oz. plus bait. If I am throwing any larger sized weights I will wade out to the first bar and overhand cast from there and I think a shockleader is not needed for overhanded casts from the bar. Its difficult to get body movement in your cast when you are waste deep in water so the cast falls short of being powerful enough to bust the line. On my 4/0 wide I put a topshot on the rod just long enough to get me over the first bar say around 75 yards.


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

*You guys Rule! I'll go with the 30lb and then 30ft of 50lb shock leader. I really only go as far as the 2nd bar then toss it out anyways. Have mostly targeted red fish with my Abu 7000 and 12ft ugly. Now planning on breaken out the ol 3/0 on a 12 ft rod, is this a good starter rod for sharks? Going to try to get a Penn 555mag. Thanks to all for the help. Any line suggestions? No braided lines please. *
*Btw, the top shot lingo... what does that mean? Dazed and confused*


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Big Game is cheap and easy to find. Its pretty abrasion resistant too. Stren original is cheaper, more abrasion resistant, but a lot harder for me to find. 
The 3/0 will do any thing a 555 will do except cast as far, unless you have the ball bearing aluminum spool version of the 3.0. Then you are giving up very little to a 555. You have to mag either one to get the most out of it. They both hold about the same amount of line.
For a 12 ft rod, Ocean Master, Tica, or if you got the money a Break a Way. The 11' 6" Pinnacle Shoreline Classic is another great rod that ain't so expensive.
A top shot is just a real long shock leader.(50 yds or more)
SJ, I tried casting braid and I don't like it. Maybe it will cast for you, but it don't for me.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

I guess everybody has their preferences for line. In my opinion I have less trouble with monofilament and I stick by it because it has performed for me. I do occasionally backlash though. The braid is nice except that it wears down to fast for the price. Although, I can cast better with it. But, I could never justify the price for what little it does for me.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

By the Way, That penn 555 I would suggest 30# also....The Big Game is a great line and performs well. I know you don't like the idea of braid but it wouldn't hurt to put 150 yards of 10# diameter 50# spiderwire behind all of that mono. That will give you some extra room incase you get a bigger shark. I have had some instances on my 555 where I came close to the end and that was only on a large "tipper". The 555 is probably one of my most favorite reels to fish the beach with. I use it for bait, lures, casted shark baits, and occasionally I have yakked it to the second gut. Its very versatile and casts like a dream.


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

Will spool it up and go June 4th and 5th to SLP. Hope you guys have a good holiday weekend. 
GunDoc, thats what I thought about the 555mag. Rather just stick to what I have 4 now.
Skipjack & GunDoc, Thanks again for the advise!


----------

